
15 things worth knowing about coffee - alexandros
http://blogs.msdn.com/stevecla01/archive/2010/01/23/coffee-makes-you-dance-around-like-a-goat.aspx
======
ctingom
Original: <http://theoatmeal.com/comics/coffee>

